# Homemade Scent Killer



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

On this eve of Archery opener, just a friendly reminder that effective scent-reducing spray can be quickly and easily made for pennies per ounce (as opposed for a dollar an ounce for commercially available products). 

I have made and used my own spray for years and follow the recipe below:

16 ounces of cheap peroxide

16 ounces distilled water

1/4 cup baking soda

1 ounce scent/dye/uv free detergent or body wash (surfactant allows mix to distribute and penetrate). Some like to use earth scented laundry detergent, but in my opinion this can become a recognizable scent profile to deer.

Multiply ingredients times 4 to make a gallon.

Mix everything and bottle, but DO NOT secure the cap tightly for a few days or the cap may end up lodged in your ceiling.

Store in a cool area away from sunlight.

I like big spray bottles to apply the mix (available anywhere). 

You may notice a little white powder (the baking soda) once everything dries but it'll brush off. 

Including the spray bottle, total cost is about 4 dollars per gallon.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> On this eve of Archery opener, just a friendly reminder that effective scent-reducing spray can be quickly and easily made for pennies per ounce (as opposed for a dollar an ounce for commercially available products).
> 
> I have made and used my own spray for years and follow the recipe below:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting this up this year Jason.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

great. thanks for sharing. Just used the last out of my fancy orange bottle last night drenching everything one last time.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Jason. Plan on picking up these ingredients tonight.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

I've been using the same formula for years as well, it's the only way I could afford the amount that I use! It works well, impressed me once when I spilled doe estrous all over my hands..and impressed my gf when she used it on the hat I wear every day :lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I use a similar mixture on my dog when he gets skunked.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks,nice savings$


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I use a similar mixture on my dog when he gets skunked.


I was just about to post this. Pet shampoo with scent can be substituted to actually cover the smell somewhat in this instance.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I guess I'll sell all that stock I had in Dead Down Wind!!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Jason


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Works great but be aware tends to dry out skin but counter the dryness with this scent free product. Another excellent use
for the homemade cover-up is temporarily eliminating squeaks in your stand.


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I use a similar mixture on my dog when he gets skunked.


Same here. Worked great.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The formula works to reduce scent but it no where close to eliminating scent. I've sprayed down with it and tried to hide in my dog. He found me right away but I could tell he had to work a bit harder.


----------



## rrbc2012 (Oct 21, 2014)

Could you use 1 oz of scentfree oxyclean as the "detergent" part, or are you going for the gel type liquid here to help with texture and mixing?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

rrbc2012 said:


> Could you use 1 oz of scentfree oxyclean as the "detergent" part, or are you going for the gel type liquid here to help with texture and mixing?


Not sure if oxyclean contains optical brighteners. I actually use Cheer Free for this and all my clothes washing. It's one of the few detergents available without scent, dyes and brighteners and is approved by the US military.

And perhaps I should have said "scent reducing spray" eup. Please don't sue me 

Since I sweat like a pig regardless of temperature, I saturate paper towels with this and carry a few in a Ziploc bag on every hunt. I'll wipe down on my way to the stand and also once on stand. Reduce scent and cool off all at once. I then seal my used wipes back up and toss them when I get home.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The formula works to reduce scent but it no where close to eliminating scent. I've sprayed down with it and tried to hide in my dog. He found me right away but I could tell he had to work a bit harder.


Please tell me this is a joke...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've used it for years.
I get the ingredients at the Dollar store and spray bottles.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> Not sure if oxyclean contains optical brighteners. I actually use Cheer Free for this and all my clothes washing. It's one of the few detergents available without scent, dyes and brighteners and is approved by the US military.
> 
> And perhaps I should have said "scent reducing spray" eup. Please don't sue me
> 
> Since I sweat like a pig regardless of temperature, I saturate paper towels with this and carry a few in a Ziploc bag on every hunt. I'll wipe down on my way to the stand and also once on stand. Reduce scent and cool off all at once. I then seal my used wipes back up and toss them when I get home.


I use Arm n Hammer Perfume and Dye free for all my Laundry and this mixture. Not sure if it has a Brightener or not......


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> I use Arm n Hammer Perfume and Dye free for all my Laundry and this mixture. Not sure if it has a Brightener or not......


It does, but you still kill good deer so I reckon that it doesn't matter much!

http://www.armystudyguide.com/conte...or-use-with-the-acu-army-combat-uniform.shtml


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Duwammer said:


> Does that mean my Scent Killer clothing wash soap is way over rated......


Absolutely.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Got a question for you guys. Want to wash my cloths but there is no way the fiancé wil let me take apart washer and clean the fresh scent crap out of it. What tips or how should i go about this? Will making a gallon of this homemade spray and just soaking clothes down with it and let it hang on close line weekly help? Any tips for my tubs that clothes stay in as well? 

Thanks.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

casscityalum said:


> Got a question for you guys. Want to wash my cloths but there is no way the fiancé wil let me take apart washer and clean the fresh scent crap out of it. What tips or how should i go about this? Will making a gallon of this homemade spray and just soaking clothes down with it and let it hang on close line weekly help? Any tips for my tubs that clothes stay in as well?
> 
> Thanks.


Hand wash in a wash tub.


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Firefighter... now tell us how to put together a 450 bushmaster for pennies on the dollar! Ha ha.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> Hand wash in a wash tub.


Ya, that, or: a). Get another washer for you or b) get a new woman.
The original option is the most cost effective though.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

casscityalum said:


> Got a question for you guys. Want to wash my cloths but there is no way the fiancé wil let me take apart washer and clean the fresh scent crap out of it. What tips or how should i go about this? Will making a gallon of this homemade spray and just soaking clothes down with it and let it hang on close line weekly help? Any tips for my tubs that clothes stay in as well?
> 
> Thanks.


Convince her that all those artificial scents and dyes do nothing but cause allergies and reactions. Then use the scent free stuff from now on.


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

casscityalum said:


> Got a question for you guys. Want to wash my cloths but there is no way the fiancé wil let me take apart washer and clean the fresh scent crap out of it. What tips or how should i go about this? Will making a gallon of this homemade spray and just soaking clothes down with it and let it hang on close line weekly help? Any tips for my tubs that clothes stay in as well?
> 
> Thanks.


You've already received good ideas from others. Another alternative is to blast every surface you can get to inside the washer with hot water, and run a few loads of towels or other misc laundry through. You'll never get 100% of the old scented detergent residue out, but what remains will be very little compared to the unscented detergent you eventually use.

The best option of course is to have a virgin machine dedicated to hunting clothes that never sees scented detergent, but this isn't an option for most.

Thanks for the thread Firefighter. I made a batch of scent killer yesterday after whacking a doe Friday night; lots of my gear ended up STINKY!!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

casscityalum said:


> Got a question for you guys. Want to wash my cloths but there is no way the fiancé wil let me take apart washer and clean the fresh scent crap out of it. What tips or how should i go about this? Will making a gallon of this homemade spray and just soaking clothes down with it and let it hang on close line weekly help? Any tips for my tubs that clothes stay in as well?
> 
> Thanks.


Switch to unscented laundry detergent one month before season. I am a big advocate of line drying as much as possible.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Switch to unscented laundry detergent one month before season. I am a big advocate of line drying as much as possible.



I would love to do that but the fiancé won't have any of that lol 

I'm going to try hand washing and scrubbing then setting up a clothes line tonight


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

casscityalum said:


> I would love to do that but the fiancé won't have any of that lol
> 
> I'm going to try hand washing and scrubbing then setting up a clothes line tonight


Tell the wife you got laundry this week and use the Cheer Free or the hunting one on a 3-5 loads before you do your hunting clothes. This is what I do and don't seem to have a problem. Use the scent free dryer sheets as well.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> It does, but you still kill good deer so I reckon that it doesn't matter much!
> 
> http://www.armystudyguide.com/conte...or-use-with-the-acu-army-combat-uniform.shtml


Firefighter am I reading this correctly that even though the detergents say free of perfumes and dyes that they contain Optical brightners other than the short list at the bottom? What is the ingredient that is the optical brightners. Just curious because the wife came home with this that is on the list of contains optical brightners because Meijer didn't have the Cheer free.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

agbuckhunter said:


> Firefighter am I reading this correctly that even though the detergents say free of perfumes and dyes that they contain Optical brightners other than the short list at the bottom? What is the ingredient that is the optical brightners. Just curious because the wife came home with this that is on the list of contains optical brightners because Meijer didn't have the Cheer free.


Yes, other than the few at the bottom, the others contain brighters that issue a uv signature. Look at the detergent under a black light and it'll glow. The military can't have their uniforms glowing! 

I'm not exactly certain what specific ingredient(s) do this.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

casscityalum said:


> I would love to do that but the fiancé won't have any of that lol
> 
> I'm going to try hand washing and scrubbing then setting up a clothes line tonight


You tried to compromise.....give her the boot!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

agbuckhunter said:


> Tell the wife you got laundry this week and use the Cheer Free or the hunting one on a 3-5 loads before you do your hunting clothes. This is what I do and don't seem to have a problem. Use the scent free dryer sheets as well.





FREEPOP said:


> You tried to compromise.....give her the boot!


Lol well I revisited the topic as I started talking about buying a different washer and she said go and buy the softener and detergent etc and we can use it for the month of October and beginning of November lol 

So I'm doing 2/3 loads tonight to get it started with the wash lol.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

casscityalum said:


> Lol well I revisited the topic as I started talking about buying a different washer and she said go and buy the softener and detergent etc and we can use it for the month of October and beginning of November lol
> 
> So I'm doing 2/3 loads tonight to get it started with the wash lol.


If she wouldn't compromise on something that trivial, I'd definitely reconsider. 
Glad it worked out.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> If she wouldn't compromise on something that trivial, I'd definitely reconsider.
> Glad it worked out.



Lol ya well in her defense I get away with a lot of free time and no questions asked on hunting expenses and other trips so some days I just let her win haha

Reesehuhter will agree for the most part I am a very lucky guy with no leash. She sat quietly watching me buy a snowmobile, new muzzy, big 10" ice auger, enclosed trailer, flip over ice shanty week trip to Ohio hunting and lots more. She works lots of hours and late nights and is finishing clinicals now. I know how good I have it so not being and to switch her over on washer wasn't a big deal to me lol.


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

I assume this stuff freezes? I often forget the sprayer in the car and then get screwed over and have it turn to an ice cube. If it does freeze, think itd hurt anything to add a little alcohol to it to lower the freezing temp? Not sure if itd react with anything, just thinking out loud.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

casscityalum said:


> Lol well I revisited the topic as I started talking about buying a different washer and she said go and buy the softener and detergent etc and we can use it for the month of October and beginning of November lol
> 
> So I'm doing 2/3 loads tonight to get it started with the wash lol.


Dan your starting to scare me! your not even married and breaking down. You have the opportunity to get a washer and she trumps you? From a man with experience don't let this happen early in the game. Your too nice of a guy and hate to see you get a leash around your neck. But congrates my friend im happy you found your life mate.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

tjfishinboy said:


> I assume this stuff freezes? I often forget the sprayer in the car and then get screwed over and have it turn to an ice cube. If it does freeze, think itd hurt anything to add a little alcohol to it to lower the freezing temp? Not sure if itd react with anything, just thinking out loud.


Stick your nose over a bottle of alcohol and see if you can smell it.


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Sure it stinks, but it also evaporates real quick too. Just wondered.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

I mixed a double batch of this up and then realized as I put the detergent in that the All Free and Clear that used had brighteners. Could tell as soon as the soap hit the rest of the mixture. Had the same look as my UV Salmon spoons. Kind of irredecesnt....so I dumped the whole mixture down the drain.

Can I just use some of my hunting clothes laundry soap? As long as it is dye and scent free...I have a lot on hand.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

GettinBucky said:


> I mixed a double batch of this up and then realized as I put the detergent in that the All Free and Clear that used had brighteners. Could tell as soon as the soad hit the rest of the mixture. Had the same look as my UV Salmon spoons. Kind of irredecesnt....so I dump the whole mixture down the drain.
> 
> Can I just use some of my hunting clothes laundry soap? As long as it is dye and scent free...I have a lot on hand.


Yes


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Yes


 
Thank you!!


----------



## hbpirates10 (Jan 16, 2010)

How long do I have to leave it sit until it stops foaming yp


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have heard of a diy cover scent spray, where a guy goes into woods, gathers leaves, acorns , sticks, and pine limbs pine cones, whatever he can find. . put it in a turkey frier type pot with water, simmer as you would tea, strain, and you have a spray with the ingredients that are in the woods you hunt


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought one of those scent smokers....was only 29 bucks ......cant get the courage to do it to my expensive wool....may buy a guinea pig cheap set and test it in areas i dont always hint......website has numerous testimonials but uou know how that goes.....anyone try it????....results???


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

The girl looked at me like I was going to make a bomb. I just had this stuff and a tree stand in the cart haha


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump 2016!


----------



## buckmasterflex (Oct 18, 2014)

I make a mix with pine needles, leaves and acorns, boil it up and add a few drops of vanilla extract. 

Field and Stream did a trial of spray scent neutralizers with a drug sniffing dog. None of them threw the dog off the scent for very long at all. The only things that worked were 1. keeping your clothes scent-free in a tote with baking soda, 2. cover scent (bought a little time, but the dog eventually caught on), and 3. ozone.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> On this eve of Archery opener, just a friendly reminder that effective scent-reducing spray can be quickly and easily made for pennies per ounce (as opposed for a dollar an ounce for commercially available products).
> 
> I have made and used my own spray for years and follow the recipe below:
> 
> ...


Bump for 2016 again!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> On this eve of Archery opener, just a friendly reminder that effective scent-reducing spray can be quickly and easily made for pennies per ounce (as opposed for a dollar an ounce for commercially available products).
> 
> I have made and used my own spray for years and follow the recipe below:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I search it out every year. You'd think I'd remember the simple formula by now...


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Heck I have to look it up sometimes still .

Remember it's good for boots and whatnot, especially the inside of them right before they're thrown on the boot dryer but not carbon clothing.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> Heck I have to look it up sometimes still .
> 
> Remember it's good for boots and whatnot, especially the inside of them right before they're thrown on the boot dryer but not carbon clothing.


I made some for the first time last year. Seemed to work well, but the baking soda didnt seem to dissolve enough and it kept clogging my spray bottles. Do you heat the solution up when you mix it? Have you ever run into the same problem?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You can back off on the Baking Soda a little and that'll help.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> I made some for the first time last year. Seemed to work well, but the baking soda didnt seem to dissolve enough and it kept clogging my spray bottles. Do you heat the solution up when you mix it? Have you ever run into the same problem?


Nope. It'll clog sprayers for sure. 

I buy the big bottles that have the spray tip that unscrews which changes the amount of product sprayed. If it gets clogged I can just unscrew and wet it. It usually clears itself after tightening and loosening the nozzle a few times though.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Made a up a bottle and will be using it tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

bioactive said:


> The main ingredients in oxyclean are hydrogen peroxide and sodium carbonate, which you are already adding to this solution in the existing recipe. It does contain surfactants but I would recommend using a laundry detergent, most of which have higher concentrations of true detergent molecules than oxyclean. It is the detergent that acts as a surfactant by binding to water on one side and oils on the other.


Bioactive......was hoping you had posted here. Your knowledge base in this area really adds validity to the post. Not that everything on the internet isn't true. 
PS Love your videos


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Yearly bump. Just finished mixing up this years batch. 

Still works. Still cheap.


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> Yearly bump. Just finished mixing up this years batch.
> 
> Still works. Still cheap.


Dito
Tried it last year and work just as well as the name brand.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

a bit labor intensive, but i recall a guy gathering twigs, acorns leaves pine cones, anything in the woods., put in a big soup pot or canner with water and steep. you are now spraying yourself with what is out there


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Martian said:


> a bit labor intensive, but i recall a guy gathering twigs, acorns leaves pine cones, anything in the woods., put in a big soup pot or canner with water and steep. you are now spraying yourself with what is out there


That sounds like a good idear. Wintergreen, piss popple bark, jackpine, cedar, oak, etc in a home brew would make a good cover scent. If you hunted ag land maybe certain veggies would/could be an additive. I still think the scent killer base is a good idear as well. That could keep your human scent down, especially if you had to hump it back a mile to your stand with all the gear on your back for the day. I like a number of scents or non scents tactics whether it be base scent killer, cover scent, or attracting scent. They all have their purpose.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Made a gallon myself! I added a little "Pine" Essential oil drops which can be found on eBay for a few bucks... Even though I don't think cover scents do a lot, these scent is 100% natural so I feel it won't hurt.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

IMO, adding scent that's not native to an area will do more harm than good. You're going into their living room, they know what it should and shouldn't smell like.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> IMO, adding scent that's not native to an area will do more harm than good. You're going into their living room, they know what it should and shouldn't smell like.


I agree, an odd scent will imo cause some suspicion in older Deer.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I also agree that no scent is the best scent. 

Deer are fully capable of associative learning - they'll quickly become conditioned and link the hunter to the cover scent if not careful. However deer are also curious, and may actually investigate the foreign odor the first time or two. 

Long winded post shortened, if you kill a target deer on the first sit or two with a "scented" scent killer, you win - if not, you've handicapped yourself.

Best to keep as low odor profile as possible and play the wind. Nothing is effective enough to fully fool a deer's sense of smell.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Obviously the no scent tactic is a good tactic, just look at FF media. I knew guys that just used mock scrapes to kill bucks. The production manager at Darton that grew up working for Bear in Grayling use to kill his 5 bucks a year 8 pts or better unless it was a big 6 used just the baking soda and water scent killer, but he also used attractant scents. Cover scents have their purpose as well. A good duck dog will dive down 8' to pick a duck off a weed. Dogs, deer, etc have olfactory senses beyond our imagination. You could go with the strictest no scent program and still get noticed. Its tough to play in swirling winds. Sometimes bucks really don't give a sheeetz during the rut era and just do what they want to do when they want to do it too.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Martian said:


> a bit labor intensive, but i recall a guy gathering twigs, acorns leaves pine cones, anything in the woods., put in a big soup pot or canner with water and steep. you are now spraying yourself with what is out there


I’ve done that and it worked great too...but can get moldy if not kept right.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

It's been talked about before, but what about making an activated carbon spray? What about a Zeolite rub-on? I know activated carbon tends to make clothes a little black-ish but that doesn't bother me. I remember hearing that it clogs up the spray nozzle has anyone worked around this? Also, I have been trying to think of ways to get zeolite evenly spread all over. Anyone ever tried to sew two base layers together? filling the in-between with carbon and zeolite powder?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

OnHoPr said:


> Obviously the no scent tactic is a good tactic, just look at FF media. I knew guys that just used mock scrapes to kill bucks. The production manager at Darton that grew up working for Bear in Grayling use to kill his 5 bucks a year 8 pts or better unless it was a big 6 used just the baking soda and water scent killer, but he also used attractant scents. Cover scents have their purpose as well. A good duck dog will dive down 8' to pick a duck off a weed. Dogs, deer, etc have olfactory senses beyond our imagination. You could go with the strictest no scent program and still get noticed. Its tough to play in swirling winds. Sometimes bucks really don't give a sheeetz during the rut era and just do what they want to do when they want to do it too.


Curious deer = a dead deer
Which is why older deer are not curious but suspicious


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Sam22 said:


> It's been talked about before, but what about making an activated carbon spray? What about a Zeolite rub-on? I know activated carbon tends to make clothes a little black-ish but that doesn't bother me. I remember hearing that it clogs up the spray nozzle has anyone worked around this? Also, I have been trying to think of ways to get zeolite evenly spread all over. Anyone ever tried to sew two base layers together? filling the in-between with carbon and zeolite powder?


I mixed up a gallon of the carbon spray this year for use in a handheld sprayer, used a blender in hopes it will be less likely to plug my sprayer(so far, so good). I use the scent killer recipe as well. You can put the zeolite in a shaker, works pretty well (Credit HH2).


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> It's been talked about before, but what about making an activated carbon spray? What about a Zeolite rub-on? I know activated carbon tends to make clothes a little black-ish but that doesn't bother me. I remember hearing that it clogs up the spray nozzle has anyone worked around this? Also, I have been trying to think of ways to get zeolite evenly spread all over. Anyone ever tried to sew two base layers together? filling the in-between with carbon and zeolite powder?


This is what I use, and I feel like it works fairly well. For activated carbon, I use a product called carbon synergy. I did have alot of issues with the carbon spray clogging the tip until I started buying foliar spray bottles. They have adjustable nozzles and thick enough hoses that the clogging doesn't seem to be an issue, I've had the same bottle for 3-4 years now. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/RL-Flo-M...m0OnLbQcAjB77tpelXhZxzUEjADUy7SwaArijEALw_wcB


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

So let me ask guys. When you mix all the ingrediants together, can you just use a big bowl in the house and mix with a wisk? Then let it sit for a couple days? I plan on keeping it in old spray bottles or non clear containers??

Dave


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It can be a little volitile, especially when close to freezing. I only mix a gallon at a time and only fill containers 3/4 full. You can use household pitchers etc. Mix the baking soda and water first, mux well by shaking or I guess a wisk will work. Then add peroxide, it doesn't need agressive mixing, stiring with a spoon is adequate. 

Prior to using shake like you would the store bought stuff.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

mich buckmaster said:


> So let me ask guys. When you mix all the ingrediants together, can you just use a big bowl in the house and mix with a wisk? Then let it sit for a couple days? I plan on keeping it in old spray bottles or non clear containers??
> 
> Dave



I mix everything except detergent in a big pot 1/2 gallon at a time.

Agitate it up as best I can then pour into a water jug. I then tighten the cap, shake vigorously, loosen the cap to relieve the pressure, and repeat. 

After a few cycles of that I'll add the detergent and do the same thing. 

I put what I need in my clean spray bottle and then store the water jug in the garage away from light with the cap on loosely.

1/2 gallon usually lasts me the season.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I tried this stuff on my dog when she got skunked this year. It actually works great. The smell went away for the most part, at least she was tolerable to be around. I then wash her in scented pet shampoo.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yep, I've used it on skunk pelts and even around building where skunks let loose and it sure makes a difference.


----------



## Grampski (Jan 28, 2015)

I know a fellow hunter that makes his own scent and has used for years, he picks up leaves in the fall and puts into 5 gallon bucket fills with water and lets set then takes the brownish water that's left and uses that, I've tried it myself it smells like the woods, he said maple & oak worked best for him


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

1 gallon on the shelf


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mixing chemicals, should be right in your wheelhouse

Edit to include pic


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Agreed. TomTheChemist should chime in too.

I like this time of year, all these oldies but goodies start popping up.

I think I'll do a "Sight In Those Rifles Now" for ole Whit

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Yep, I've used it on skunk pelts and even around building where skunks let loose and it sure makes a difference.


I keep hearing these concoctions about skunks and such. I have a neighbor who hunts woodchucks with Small dogs.Terriors I believe. Dogs got sprayed all the time. 16 oz peroxide . Box of baking soda and I believe a table spoon of DAWN to break up oil from skunk spray. Wash , smell where area missed , wash again. His dogs would go to bed with kids that night. Tried myself when circumstances presented themselves and it does work. Dawn does cut oil from skunk. Sorry a little off topic but feel is still important to thread.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

The very first time I read this recipe years ago, it said stir daily DO NOT SHAKE. Don't know what the difference would be?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

june bugger said:


> The very first time I read this recipe years ago, it said stir daily DO NOT SHAKE. Don't know what the difference would be?


I'm going to guess it's a matter of building pressure in the container and making a big mess. Yesterday, my first step was to add the baking soda to the water and shake it to dissolve. Started slowly, cracking the cap frequently to relieve the pressure. When the main risk for building pressure is gone, shake well. Once it was pretty much in solution, I added half of the peroxide. Then I inverted the container a few times and cracked the cap to make sure the pressure was not building. Once confirmed, I added the rest of the peroxide. Finally, I added the soap and inverted the container a few times and cracked the cap to make sure pressure was not building. The soap creates a lot of foam. If you add everything together at once and try to dissolve the salt, you'll see just how much foam it creates!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

It's time.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw this thread again the other day and was reminded about uv brightener. I use All or Arm and Hammer unscented year round. Never had an issue but I might be the world's figgitiest hunter and I generally try to be about 90 feet up with tons of cover to make up for that. I can't stay still for 2 seconds 

Needed some detergent in Kroger and picked this up. Plenty in stock. Was only i think about $1.25 more then the same size All and arm and hammer. Also saw the 7th Generation had a free and clear also labeled no uv brighteners...that was like another $1 more way too rich for me.
















Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Baybum said:


> I saw this thread again the other day and was reminded about uv brightener. I use All or Arm and Hammer unscented year round. Never had an issue but I might be the world's figgitiest hunter and I generally try to be about 90 feet up with tons of cover to make up for that. I can't stay still for 2 seconds
> 
> Needed some detergent in Kroger and picked this up. Plenty in stock. Was only i think about $1.25 more then the same size All and arm and hammer. Also saw the 7th Generation had a free and clear also labeled no uv brighteners...that was like another $1 more way too rich for me.
> View attachment 579675
> ...


Does the ALL Simply Free have the brighteners in it? That is what we use.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes. Towards the top of the thread theres a link to a list.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you. I didn't read all the way through it again. It has been a couple years since I have.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

2022 batch mixed up today.



Firefighter said:


> On this eve of Archery opener, just a friendly reminder that effective scent-reducing spray can be quickly and easily made for pennies per ounce (as opposed for a dollar an ounce for commercially available products).
> 
> I have made and used my own spray for years and follow the recipe below:
> 
> ...


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> 2022 batch mixed up today.


Really comes in handy this year. I was at dunhams the other day and depending on which brand of spray you want you're up in the $11 - $15 per bottle and if you hunt all that often a bottle doesn't last long.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

There's some real pro's around these parts that claim scent control is BS.

It's funny they'll gang up on their silly threads, but quiet as a church mouse on a scent control thread.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

LOL....since it's a meme it must be true!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

I wish I could have “crop dusted Kabul with a tanker full of that shizz 15 yrs ago. All ya could smell was sewer, body odor, and decomposition, the best part of engagement’s was running a few mags just to smell something good!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

hypox said:


> LOL....since it's a meme it must be true!


Well sure it is, its on the internet.


----------

